
OpenStreetMap in Crayon - mapmeld
http://crayonmap.heroku.com/
======
twp
Stamen made some lovely world wide watercolour tiles:
[http://maps.stamen.com/watercolor/#12/37.7706/-122.3782](http://maps.stamen.com/watercolor/#12/37.7706/-122.3782)

They explained the process on their blog:
[http://content.stamen.com/watercolor_process](http://content.stamen.com/watercolor_process)

------
danpalmer
The jquery resource used in this page is not being loaded over HTTPS, so my
browser configuration (Chrome + HTTPS Everywhere) is refusing to load it,
which means none of the page works.

This is a really easy fix, just changing
[http://ajax.google..](http://ajax.google..). to //ajax.google... will load it
over the same protocol used to load the full page.

~~~
mapmeld
Thanks! Went ahead and made the fix.

------
JetSpiegel
This is the best thing to show to the "Google Maps is better" crowd. It's a
poster child for the importance of open-data sources. Kudos to this. Try doing
that with Google's data. Even if you worked in the right department, you would
have to pass this through management. With open data you just have to do it!

------
maxerickson
A similar thing:

[http://dessine-moi-une-ville.makina-corpus.net](http://dessine-moi-une-
ville.makina-corpus.net)

I think it's a limited area though.

------
jpdlla
Getting a Heroku Application Error.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Same.

------
hsoj
Very cool! In case anyone else wants to poke around the source, here it is:
[https://github.com/mapmeld/Crayon-Canvas](https://github.com/mapmeld/Crayon-
Canvas)

------
pronoiac
Here's San Francisco:

[http://crayonmap.herokuapp.com/#map=12/37.774650/-122.434216](http://crayonmap.herokuapp.com/#map=12/37.774650/-122.434216)

------
zacharytamas
I'd recognize Pittsburgh anywhere, even in Crayon.

------
dalek2point3
Just of of curiosity -- is it possible to do something similar using the
Google Maps API?

~~~
mapmeld
Google has made some great map mods internally, but it'd be impossible to do
this with their API, without the underlying vector data.

